# Sunday Special - Pop Culture A to T



## luckytrim (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunday Special - Pop Culture A to T

To refresh ; Answers start with A thru T

1. Blake Carrington’s Bitch-of-an-Ex-Wife...
2. Side-Kick of QuickDraw McGraw
3. The happiest (and sappiest) 1972 song by Sammy Davis Jr.  had a Sweet-Tooth theme...
4. Blizzards, Mister Misty’s, Peanut Butter Parfiats, “Hot  Eats, Cool treats”
5. “I can feel my hair growing!”  Illegal drug first surfaced  in the mid-eighties N.Y. Nightclub scene...
6. This cartoon feline was once the best-known animated figure  in the world...
7. TV Vehicle for Luke and Laura’s “Wedding of the  Century”...
8. Toy Company that gave us Mr. Potato Head, G.I. Joe and many  other favorites...
9. Fictional globe-trotting archeologist and  adventurer...
10. 600-year-old grotesquely obese criminal from the planet  Tatooine...
11. Diabolical underground agency, nemesis of CONTROL  ...
12. “Our _____ fit Your Legs- They Hug You/They Hold You/ They  never Let You Go !
13. Post-Apocalyptic Revenge-seeking Ex-Cop of  films....
14.  Airing on TV from 1973 to 1980, this song-guessing game  show was hosted by Dennis James...
15.  Eddie Albert’s big-time city lawyer who longs for “the  simple life”....
16. Live Studio Audience of TV’s ‘The Howdy Doody  Show’...
17. Quaker Oats’ twin cereals.........
18. They sang, “Hey, Ho, Let’s Go’...
19. 1960’ dance craze, consisted of rapidly shaking the chest  or Butt- or both.... immortalized in song by Bobby Freeman and Little  Anthony...
20. Mr. Rourke’s heavily accented,dwarf  manservant...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1.       Alexis Carrington Colby
2.       Baba Looey
3.       “Candy Man”
4.       Dairy Queen
5.       Ecstasy
6.       Felix the Cat
7.       ‘General hospital’
8.       HASBRO
9.       Indiana Jones
10.   Jabba the Hut
11.   KAOS
12.   L’Eggs 
13.   Mad Max
14.   ‘Name That Tune’
15.   Oliver Wendall Douglas
16.   Peanut Gallery
17.   Quisp & Quake
18.   Ramones
19.   Shimmy
20. Tattoo


----------

